# Nomadio Sensor User to User Support



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since Nomadio has closed down the Support forum I figured I'd start this thread so users can help other users with questions.

If this thread gets busy enough I can always start a regular forum for it. So if you have a question or problem, post away!


----------



## JJ MBX-5 (May 11, 2004)

Great idea Hankster.

I not suprised they closed their forum. I used the new 2.02 version software today. Worked great. My settings did not get scrambled. Stat rotate worked. Now just need an idle up hot key and some cool wav. files.


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

Why did they close their forum?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess because of the same reason very few RC companies have public support forums 

I only started this because I think that many users can give some good ideas or answers to help others with simple questions before they would have to go through the "offical" support channels.


----------



## Nomado_Dave (Jan 30, 2006)

Stratus54 said:


> Why did they close their forum?


Well, the obvious one -- too many people simply bashing Nomadio, rather than asking constructive questions. 

The other's a bit more useful. That section of the forum (there are still areas open) was started to get feedback on problems. This worked pretty well when there were only a few hundred or so Sensors out there, but between the bashing and the number of people, tracking actual problems has simply become too complex for the informal forum. 

The new system, in-place or going in soon, drops any bug reports directly into the bug tracking system we already use for in-house bug tracking on HW and SW issues. This makes it more formal, so nothing gets lost, and it also makes it easier to coordinate reports, so we don't have multiple informal responses from different engineers on the very same subject (and corresponding multiple reports entered separately into the bug database). 

The goals are still the same... making a better product that everyone using it today gets to enjoy.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Seems Nomadio has been awarded a new gov. contract. 

http://www.marinetimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-1474503.php 

Maybe some of the tech. used in this project will make it's way to the consumer side. 

Looks like a modified E-Maxx to me.


----------



## Nomadio_Sales (Nov 8, 2005)

We did not close the support forum we simply flushed the non productive posts and posters. We are also starting up a better system for tracking any and all issues.

We had too many trolls as well, one of which is an out and out thief doing nothing but having us send replacement radios and not returning the "bad" units. 

Please feel free to post on Nomadio forum!  THANKS HANK!


----------

